# Curve Ball....



## Dukczen (Apr 13, 2008)

Well after two days of seeing them, but not being right where they wanted to be, and refusing to come to me, today I set up in their backyard. While concentrating my focus on the group of birds in front of me I had a longbeard sneaking up from behind me. Only problem was I wasn't even aware that he was there as he come silently headed straight to my decoys. No gobble no nothing. Only reason I was aware he was there was I heard him drum literally right next to me by no more than 5 feet. He had drummed and spit a few more times and by this time he was at about 15 yards so I figured it was time to let an 1-7/8 oz. load of Hevi Shot 6's work their magic. Bird dropped like a sack of potatoes and didn't even flinch. Results were 24lbs. 9" beard 1-1/8" spurs. Will see what tomorrow brings as well.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job on a nice turkey. I have had days like that where they come in and never gobble. I had 4 gobbling on the roost yesterday and once they flew down they just shut up.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Classic....can't tell you how many times that has happened to me. Congrats on a nice bird!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work! Silent birds are always a nice surprise when they actually come in


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good job on a very nice bird !! Imagine that Hevi shot had a pretty dramatic impact at 15 yds.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

get birds sleep


----------

